# Anyone Have A Casio Wv-59Du-1Avef?



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

I've been trying to find a lume shot so i know what the light is like. anyone got one?


----------



## AaronM (Feb 2, 2011)

I do not have this particlar watch but the Waveceptor watches in general have a dull teal blue (bluish green) glow behind the LCD.


----------

